# ceiling fan axworthy



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

i was wonderin' if a ceiling fan motor with a pulley custom rigged directly to it would work for axworthy. anyone with suggestions?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I was thinking about the same thing...I found a small ceiling fan w/light brand new in the box at Target for $7. each....so I picked up 3 of them...seems like they would work for an axworthy set up.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

the only issue I think I could see is the speed. Ceiling fans even on low setting really do spin at fast rate. so maybe something to dial down the speed would be needed.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

I remember reading about somebody who tried ceiling fans with axworthy ghosts and wanted to slow things down. I believe she wired a dimmer switch into the electrical work, put the fan on low, and put the switch on low to slow things down even more.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

The fan motors typically dont have enough torque. You can stop these motors with your hand. Ive read where people have tried it and were disappointed.


----------

